# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  دبیری فیزیک یا مکانیک علم و صنعت؟؟؟؟؟{خواهش میکنم تو نظر سنجی شرکت کنید}

## amir1999

سلام دوستان من انتخاب اولم دبیری فیزیکه و مصاحبه داره و اگه مصاحبشو قبول نشم یا به مصاحبش نرم دستگاه میری رو انتخابای بعدی و من یه جورایی دیگه مطمعنم که اگه مکانیک امیرکبیر نیارم دیگه مکانیک علم و صنعت رو میارم حالا چرا بین اینا موندم:
1.چرا دبیری آره؟؟؟؟1.چون سربازی معافی 2.چون بعد چهار سال تعهد دارند که استخدامت کنند3. از همون اول بهت حقوق میدن 4.سه ماه تابستون و پنج شنبه وجمعه ها از نظر مدرسه بیکاری{ولی من میخوام کلاس بزارم .البته اگه رفتم}
2.چرا مکانیک نه؟؟؟؟1.چون سربازی که دیگه باید بری 2.با این وضعیت صنعت همهی دانشجوهای دانشگاه برتر دارن از ایران میرن و تقریبا دیگه کار نیست و این برای من خیلی بده
البته من به هر دو رشته علاقه دارم{بیشتر مکانیک} ولی فقط علاقه تو ای دورو زمونه جواب گو نیست چون نتونی پول دربیاری از گرسنگی میمیری :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (117): 
لطفا بهم کمک کنید که بهترین انتخاب رو انجام بدم  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8): لطفا دلیل تون رو واسه انتخابتون بگید

----------


## alinajafi97

من مکانیکو 4 ترم خوندمو انصراف دادم 
دبیری فیزیک هم دوستم داره میخونه 
بستگی به خودت داره 
اگه روحیاتت به دبیری میخوره و با شغل و درآمدت مشکلی نداری خیلی خوبه دبیری 
اگه هم ریسک پذیر و فاز اپلای گرفتن و اینا داری مکانیک

----------


## amir1999

ببخشید چرا انصراف دادید؟؟؟

----------


## alinajafi97

> ببخشید چرا انصراف دادید؟؟؟


دیدم آدم مکانیک و کارخونه و طراحی پالایشگاه و سیستمهای گازی و نفتی و آبی نیستم . 
امسال توی انتخاب رشته م رشته کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کردم

----------


## amir1999

> دیدم آدم مکانیک و کارخونه و طراحی پالایشگاه و سیستمهای گازی و نفتی و آبی نیستم . 
> امسال توی انتخاب رشته م رشته کامپیوتر رو انتخاب کردم


بنظرتون بازار کار رشتهی مکانیک واسه کسی که کار بلد باشه چطوره؟؟آیا مدرک دانشگاهی تو از کدوم دانشگاه گرفته باشی مهمه{در روند استخدام}؟؟با چه مدرکی بهتر میشه رفت سر کار تو ایران؟؟چرا بیشتر بچه های دانشگاه های بر تر اپلای میکنن{با یکی از بچه های مکانیک شریف صحبت میکردم میگفت از 100 نف ورودی بودیم 90- نف از ایران رفتن}؟؟؟اون اون ور آب چقدر میدن و مگه بچه های ما مستقیم میرن سر کار؟؟؟

----------


## alinajafi97

> بنظرتون بازار کار رشتهی مکانیک واسه کسی که کار بلد باشه چطوره؟؟آیا مدرک دانشگاهی تو از کدوم دانشگاه گرفته باشی مهمه{در روند استخدام}؟؟با چه مدرکی بهتر میشه رفت سر کار تو ایران؟؟چرا بیشتر بچه های دانشگاه های بر تر اپلای میکنن{با یکی از بچه های مکانیک شریف صحبت میکردم میگفت از 100 نف ورودی بودیم 90- نف از ایران رفتن}؟؟؟اون اون ور آب چقدر میدن و مگه بچه های ما مستقیم میرن سر کار؟؟؟


1- بازار کار شاید 20 درصد به رشته مرتبط باشه ، 80 درصدش به خود آدمه ، اگه مردشی و علاقه داری بسم الله . 
مدرک اگه از دانشگاه شریف یا تهران یا پلی تکنیک باشه آره فرق میکنه ولی بقیه دانشگاها یکیه و بیشتر باید سعی کنی نرم افزار و مهارت ( بازرسی جوش و طراحی ماشین ها و طراحی خط لوله و ... ) از فنی حرفه ای یا جاهای دیگه یاد بگیری 
2- با مدرک پول ، پارتی ، ولی جدای اینها زیاد مدرک تاثیری نداره ، اگه واقعا میخوای بری تو دلش از ترم 4 به بعد باید بری کارآموزی کنی واسه شرکتای مختلف و کارخونه ها که بتونی بعد تحصیلت که میخوای استخدام شی یه سابقه ای داشته باشی .
3- چون آینده شغلی و امنیت شغلیت در حد یه انتخاباته  :Yahoo (1):  با یه رای یه کارخونه ورشکست میشه و یکی دیگه میاد بالا و تو بیمه ی شغلی ، درآمد مکفی و امنیت شغلی رو نداری . 
همه اونایی که خوبن میرن ، از ورودی 91 مکانیک فردوسی ، 60 تاشون رفتن از 70 تا ! شریف و تهران و پلی تکنیک و که ول کن اصلا ، هر کی هم نرفته بعد ارشدش میره . 
4- بحث درآمد نیست اونور ، بحث کیفیت زندگی و امنیت شغلیه و بیکار نبودنه  :Yahoo (1): 
آره کشور های خارجی بحث انتقال دانشجوشون از دانشگاه به صنعت خیلی راحت تر و بهتره . دانشجوهای ایرانی اپلای میگیرن ، ارشدشونو که میگیرن مستقیم وارد بازار کار میشن معمولا

----------


## MMMMA

داداش به نظرم اگر عقیده داری دبیری فیزیک برات خیلی خوبه بنظرم برو بزن فیزیک محض شریف خیلی عالیه !
بعد اگه خواستی بری دبیر بشی راخت میگیرنت و اگرم خواستی مهندسی بخونی بازم میتونی توی ارشد کنکو مهندسی رو بدی چون درس هاش خیلی نزدیکه
ضمنا تغییر تعیین رشته امکان پذیره تا نتایج مصاحبه اعلام نشه میتونید تعیین رشته رو عوض کنید .
موفق و پیروز باشید!

----------


## amir1999

> داداش به نظرم اگر عقیده داری دبیری فیزیک برات خیلی خوبه بنظرم برو بزن فیزیک محض شریف خیلی عالیه !
> بعد اگه خواستی بری دبیر بشی راخت میگیرنت و اگرم خواستی مهندسی بخونی بازم میتونی توی ارشد کنکو مهندسی رو بدی چون درس هاش خیلی نزدیکه
> ضمنا تغییر تعیین رشته امکان پذیره تا نتایج مصاحبه اعلام نشه میتونید تعیین رشته رو عوض کنید .
> موفق و پیروز باشید!


مطمعنی الان میشه انتخاب رشته رو تغییر داد؟؟؟؟

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> سلام دوستان من انتخاب اولم دبیری فیزیکه و مصاحبه داره و اگه مصاحبشو قبول نشم یا به مصاحبش نرم دستگاه میری رو انتخابای بعدی و من یه جورایی دیگه مطمعنم که اگه مکانیک امیرکبیر نیارم دیگه مکانیک علم و صنعت رو میارم حالا چرا بین اینا موندم:
> 1.چرا دبیری آره؟؟؟؟1.چون سربازی معافی 2.چون بعد چهار سال تعهد دارند که استخدامت کنند3. از همون اول بهت حقوق میدن 4.سه ماه تابستون و پنج شنبه وجمعه ها از نظر مدرسه بیکاری{ولی من میخوام کلاس بزارم .البته اگه رفتم}
> 2.چرا مکانیک نه؟؟؟؟1.چون سربازی که دیگه باید بری 2.با این وضعیت صنعت همهی دانشجوهای دانشگاه برتر دارن از ایران میرن و تقریبا دیگه کار نیست و این برای من خیلی بده
> البته من به هر دو رشته علاقه دارم{بیشتر مکانیک} ولی فقط علاقه تو ای دورو زمونه جواب گو نیست چون نتونی پول دربیاری از گرسنگی میمیری
> لطفا بهم کمک کنید که بهترین انتخاب رو انجام بدم لطفا دلیل تون رو واسه انتخابتون بگید


چرا به خارج فکر نمیکنید؟
الان مکانیک های پلی تکنیک یکی در میون دارن میرن اروپا و آمریکا و همه هم تقریبا زندگی های عالی دارن

----------


## lily7

دلایلتون رو خوندم ولی من خودم اگه میتونستم بین مکانیک علم و صنعت و دبیری فیزیک یکی رو انتخاب کنم انتخابم قطعا مکانیک بود !
دلیل : من خودم علوم پایه خوندم ... حالا دبیری فیزیک آینده شغلی مطمئنی داره ولی جای پیشرفتش زیاد نیست ... چند سال دیگه که دیدتون و شرایط شما عوض شد پشیمونی بیفایده است !
مهندس مکانیک باسواد براش کار پیدا میشه ! حالا سخته ولی غیر ممکن نیست ...
الان خیلی از مهندس ها و دکترها وارد عرصه کنکور و تدریس خصوصی شدن !!! و دانش آموز که میخواد بره کلاس اسم مهندس مکانیک علم و صنعت رو به دبیری که دبیری فیزیک خونده ترجیح میده ...
باز اگه میگفتی فیزیک محض میگفتم بهتره !
البته برای ارشد میشه رفت فیزیک محض ولی تجربه ثابت کرده تغییر رشته در ارشد مشکلات خودش رو داره .

----------


## mohaa_mad

منم بین دو راهی قرار گرفتم که شهید رجایی مهندسی بخونم که تعهد داره به آموزش پرورش و به عنوان دبیر استخدام میکنن یا اینکه یه دانشگاه معمولی مهندسی بخونم. که آخر سر شهید رجایی رو نزدم. نمیدونم بعدا پشیمون بشم یا نه.

به علاقه و استعدادت فکر کن دوست داری معلم بشی؟ همونجوری که نوشتی یه سری مزایا داره امنیت شغلی و معافیت سربازی و شغل راحت تر و .... از طرف دیگه جای پیشرفتی زیادی نداره. مکانیک علم و صنعت یا هر دانشگاه تاپ دیگه آیندت تضمین نیست! امنیت شغلی نداری ولی با تلاش میتونی خیلی پیشرفت کنی و خودتو بالا بکشی. همچنین میتونی به اپلای فکر کنی.
تصمیم سختیه که آینده ی زندگیتو مشخص میکنه. ببین چی میخوای از زندگی. واقعا نمیشه با نظر دیگران انتخاب کرد.

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان من انتخاب اولم دبیری فیزیکه و مصاحبه داره و اگه مصاحبشو قبول نشم یا به مصاحبش نرم دستگاه میری رو انتخابای بعدی و من یه جورایی دیگه مطمعنم که اگه مکانیک امیرکبیر نیارم دیگه مکانیک علم و صنعت رو میارم حالا چرا بین اینا موندم:
> 1.چرا دبیری آره؟؟؟؟1.چون سربازی معافی 2.چون بعد چهار سال تعهد دارند که استخدامت کنند3. از همون اول بهت حقوق میدن 4.سه ماه تابستون و پنج شنبه وجمعه ها از نظر مدرسه بیکاری{ولی من میخوام کلاس بزارم .البته اگه رفتم}
> 2.چرا مکانیک نه؟؟؟؟1.چون سربازی که دیگه باید بری 2.با این وضعیت صنعت همهی دانشجوهای دانشگاه برتر دارن از ایران میرن و تقریبا دیگه کار نیست و این برای من خیلی بده
> البته من به هر دو رشته علاقه دارم{بیشتر مکانیک} ولی فقط علاقه تو ای دورو زمونه جواب گو نیست چون نتونی پول دربیاری از گرسنگی میمیری
> لطفا بهم کمک کنید که بهترین انتخاب رو انجام بدم لطفا دلیل تون رو واسه انتخابتون بگید


دوست عزیز در این مورد اگه با دانشجوهای رشته مورد نظر در همون دانشگاهی که انتخاب کردی حرف بزنی به نظرم بهتر میتونن کمک کن اگه امکانشو داشتی حتما برو باهاشون حرف بزن.

----------


## mohaa_mad

فقط یک سوال تو ذهنمه. اینایی که اپلای میکنن دقیقا سربازی رو چیکار میکنن؟ می پیچونن و دیگه برنمیگردن یا اینکه اول میرن سربازی بعد خارج میشن از کشور؟
البته ببخشید که به تاپیک ربطی نداره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amir1999

> فقط یک سوال تو ذهنمه. اینایی که اپلای میکنن دقیقا سربازی رو چیکار میکنن؟ می پیچونن و دیگه برنمیگردن یا اینکه اول میرن سربازی بعد خارج میشن از کشور؟
> البته ببخشید که به تاپیک ربطی نداره


فک کنم اگه بخوای بری باید سند زمین با یه چند ملیونی بزاری پیش دولت بعد بری دولتیا از ما خیلی زرنگ ترند ما فک میکنیم زرنگیم

----------


## mohaa_mad

> فک کنم اگه بخوای بری باید سند زمین با یه چند ملیونی بزاری پیش دولت بعد بری دولتیا از ما خیلی زرنگ ترند ما فک میکنیم زرنگیم


اینو که میدونم. باید  15 یا 20 میلیون تومن گرو بزاری.
واسم سوال بود بچه هایی که میرن اونور درس میخونن سربازی میرن اول یا اینکه میرن دیگه اصلا برنمیگردن

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> اینو که میدونم. باید  15 یا 20 میلیون تومن گرو بزاری.
> واسم سوال بود بچه هایی که میرن اونور درس میخونن سربازی میرن اول یا اینکه میرن دیگه اصلا برنمیگردن


وثیقه 20 تومنی مال دیپلمه هاس...لیسانسه ها بیشتره...چون بالاخره چهارسال بیشتر تو این مملکت نون خوردن :Yahoo (20): هزینش بیشتره فک کنم 35
در مورد اونم بله...وثیقه میذارن و گذرنامه میگیرن و بر هم نمیگردن...یکی دو مورد که من دیدم اینجوری بود...یعنی برنگشتن...البته فک کنم برگردن کاریشون نکنن...فقط سربازی باید برن و زندان فک کنم :Yahoo (20):

----------


## amir1999

> دوست عزیز در این مورد اگه با دانشجوهای رشته مورد نظر در همون دانشگاهی که انتخاب کردی حرف بزنی به نظرم بهتر میتونن کمک کن اگه امکانشو داشتی حتما برو باهاشون حرف بزن.


من همسایمون دانشجوی تربیت رجایی و خیلی تعریف میکنه{از همون چیزایی که بالا گفتم}از طرفی تو شعاع یک کیلومتری خونمون حدود 10 تایا 15 تا معلمه و همشون وضعشون خوبه وهر روز دارن ترقی میکنن{بعضیا هیچی نداشتن ولی الان ماشین عوض میکنن خونه میخرن زمین میخرن و....} وبا یه فامیلمون که مکانیک شریف خونده صحبت میکردم میگفت کار هست ولی نه برای همه{البته تو ایران}ولی بنظرم اگه کار آدم درست باشه آدمو میخوان ولی بگیر نگیر داره و بعضی جا ها به شدت به پارتی و ژن و......بستگی داره
ببخشید  سوال.شما از درامد کسایی که میرن اونور خبر دادید؟؟؟؟زندگی واقعا اونور بهتره یا یجورایی دیگه مد شده که هرکی شریف و تهران و.....بره آمریکا؟؟؟

----------


## mohaa_mad

اونایی که میرن اونور - البته بستگی داره به رشته ی تحصیلیشون- اکثرا جذب بازار کار میشن. اونجا هم ممکنه یک فرد چند وقت دنبال کار بگرده ولی چون دولتشون حمایت میکنه خیلی اذیت نمیشن. خلاصه از ایران که بهتره.

----------


## mohaa_mad

> وثیقه 20 تومنی مال دیپلمه هاس...لیسانسه ها بیشتره...چون بالاخره چهارسال بیشتر تو این مملکت نون خوردنهزینش بیشتره فک کنم 35
> در مورد اونم بله...وثیقه میذارن و گذرنامه میگیرن و بر هم نمیگردن...یکی دو مورد که من دیدم اینجوری بود...یعنی برنگشتن...البته فک کنم برگردن کاریشون نکنن...فقط سربازی باید برن و زندان فک کنم


الان دیپلمه ها هیچ راهی برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج ندارن جز اینکه سربازی برن اول. طبق قانون جدید

----------


## IMAN7

دوست عزیز درآمد دبیرا الان از بعضی از مهندسا خیلییییی بیشتره
بیشتر تحقیق کن ب نظرم
دبیر دیفرانسیل ما حداقل روزی 4 ساعت کلاس خصوصی و یا کلاس کنکور رو داره.ایشون پارسال دبیر حسابانمون بود و من یه مدتی مریض شدم مدرسه نرفتم و مجبور شدم برای جبران عقب افتادگی کلاس خصوصی برم . تنها ساعت خالی ایشون 11 شب بود :Yahoo (21): 
و هر جلسه حسابان 130 تومن گرفتن
تازه تو تهران که فک کنم جلسه ای 250 تومنم عادی باشه
کلاسای مدرسه رو فقط برای بیمه و بازنشستگی و اینجور چیزا میاد وگرنه با پول کلاسای کنکور بیرونش....
از طرفی هم معلمی شغلی کاملا تکراری و یکنواخته ولی مهندسی کاملا برعکسه
اون راحتی ها و تعطیلات و نرفتن سربازی دبیری هم خیلی ارزشمنده.برف که میاد مدارس تعطیل میشه دانش آموزا میگن جووون ولی دبیرا میگن آخخخخخخ جووووووووووون :Yahoo (20): 9

----------


## mahdi.sniper

> الان دیپلمه ها هیچ راهی برای ادامه تحصیل در خارج ندارن جز اینکه سربازی برن اول. طبق قانون جدید


چرا هنوزم راهی هست :Yahoo (76): 
تاجایی که من شنیدم میرن پیام نور و معافیت تحصیلی میگیرین و سپس رهسپار دیار غرب میشن

----------


## MohammadHo3ein

> سلام دوستان من انتخاب اولم دبیری فیزیکه و مصاحبه داره و اگه مصاحبشو قبول نشم یا به مصاحبش نرم دستگاه میری رو انتخابای بعدی و من یه جورایی دیگه مطمعنم که اگه مکانیک امیرکبیر نیارم دیگه مکانیک علم و صنعت رو میارم حالا چرا بین اینا موندم:
> 1.چرا دبیری آره؟؟؟؟
> 2.چرا مکانیک نه؟؟؟؟


 مکانیک .... به دلیل اینکه شما میتونی با همین مدرک علاوه بر کارهای صنعتی ، توی مدارس غیرانتفاعی هم تدریس کنید

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohaa_mad


فقط یک سوال تو ذهنمه. اینایی که اپلای میکنن دقیقا سربازی رو چیکار میکنن؟ می پیچونن و دیگه برنمیگردن یا اینکه اول میرن سربازی بعد خارج میشن از کشور؟
البته ببخشید که به تاپیک ربطی نداره


یا سربازی میرن یا سربازی رو با طرح و پروژه ای از سپاه میگیرن کسر میشه یا با وثیقه20تومن میدن میرن...اغلب هم برای دکتری که علتشم مشخصه*

----------


## Lullaby

*خب اگر مکانیک علم و صنعت بخونید بعدش میتونید بعنوان یه دبیر کنکور ریاضی یا فیزیکم درس بدین...*

----------


## halsey

_مکانیک علم و صنعت
من داداشم مهندسی مکانیک خونده دانشگاه شهید چمران.امسال تابستون فارغ التحصیل شد ولی رزومه اش اونقدر پروپیمونه و تافل داره و ازحدود دوسال پیش داره هی بررسی میکنه برای خارج کشور ریکامندشم از استاداش گرفته.با اونور ابیام در ارتباطه،فقط مشکل سربازیشه ک ما متاسفانهنه پارتی داریم نه چیزی،مجبوره بره..شما اگر بری علم و صنعت مکانیک بخونی قطعا جای پیشرفتت بیشتره از یک معلم.من پدرم دبیره.الان8ماهه اضافه کاریاشو پرداخت نکردن..حقوق گاهی دیر و زود میشه، اما شما اگر مهندس شدی .چه بخای کنکوری کار کنی چه بخای استخدام شی اگر نرم افزارهای روز دنیا کامل مسلط باشی محاله کار گیرت نیاد..حتی اگر بخای اپلای هم کنی بری اونور ک چ بهتر..موفق باشی_

----------


## lily7

> فقط یک سوال تو ذهنمه. اینایی که اپلای میکنن دقیقا سربازی رو چیکار میکنن؟ می پیچونن و دیگه برنمیگردن یا اینکه اول میرن سربازی بعد خارج میشن از کشور؟
> البته ببخشید که به تاپیک ربطی نداره


انگار مبلغی رو باید به عنوان وثیقه قرار بدن .

----------


## amir1999

بقیهی دوستان هم تو بحث شرکت کنند

----------


## dars

من چون آدم راحت طلبی ام و عاشق فیزیک قطعا دبیری فیزیک رو انتخاب می کردم
ولی دانشگاه فرهنگیان محیطش مثل علم و صنعت دانشگاهی نیست ممکنه جوش ناراحتت کنه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

داداش برادرانه میگم برو دبیری فیزیک اولا که از الان کارت مشخصه درحالی هزاران مهندس مکانیک بیکارن بعدشم سربازی نمیری بری مهندسی باید بری خدمتتتت مرد شی :Yahoo (20):  دو سال عمرت پر
سوم شما یکم زرنگ باشی روی مباحث تسلط داشته باشی بتونی کنکوری تدریس کنی چندین برابر درامد مهندس در میاری فکر کن

----------


## persian_sphinx

سلام 
سوالات مشابه این سوال برام عجیب هست و تازگی داره  :Yahoo (21): 
خب دوست خوبم وقتی میگین به رشته مکانیک علاقه دارین قطعا مهندسی مکانیک! مخصوصا اگر دانشگاه علم و صنعت و یا دانشگاه مطرح دیگری خودش اعتبار مدرک شماست و از این گذشته بر فرض لیسانس گرفتین و نخواستین ارشد و دکترا ایران بخونین شما میتونین امریه بگیرین خیلیا هستن که با همین امریه و فعالیت توی پروژه های دوره سربازی راه ورود به بازار کار رو پیدا کردن اصلا خود سربازی یه رزومه کاری براشون شده 
دبیری فیزیک مسلما رشته خوبی هست برای کسی که با علاقه وارد میشه ولی به نظرم یه سقف محدود پیشرفت داره و داستانش شبیه همون گروه کوهنوردها هست که تو راه قله میمومن کنار آتش گرم استراحت گاه و صعود بقیه رو نگاه میکنن 
به نظرم شما بر اساس علاقه و تواناییتون تصمیم بگیرید با مدرک مهندسی هم میتونین یک دبیر مطرح و خوب باشید یا یک مهندس خوب

----------


## amir1999

> سلام 
> سوالات مشابه این سوال برام عجیب هست و تازگی داره 
> خب دوست خوبم وقتی میگین به رشته مکانیک علاقه دارین قطعا مهندسی مکانیک! مخصوصا اگر دانشگاه علم و صنعت و یا دانشگاه مطرح دیگری خودش اعتبار مدرک شماست و از این گذشته بر فرض لیسانس گرفتین و نخواستین ارشد و دکترا ایران بخونین شما میتونین امریه بگیرین خیلیا هستن که با همین امریه و فعالیت توی پروژه های دوره سربازی راه ورود به بازار کار رو پیدا کردن اصلا خود سربازی یه رزومه کاری براشون شده 
> دبیری فیزیک مسلما رشته خوبی هست برای کسی که با علاقه وارد میشه ولی به نظرم یه سقف محدود پیشرفت داره و داستانش شبیه همون گروه کوهنوردها هست که تو راه قله میمومن کنار آتش گرم استراحت گاه و صعود بقیه رو نگاه میکنن 
> به نظرم شما بر اساس علاقه و تواناییتون تصمیم بگیرید با مدرک مهندسی هم میتونین یک دبیر مطرح و خوب باشید یا یک مهندس خوب


ببخشید امریه چیه؟؟؟؟{دمت گرم واسه جوابت}

----------


## persian_sphinx

> ببخشید امریه چیه؟؟؟؟{دمت گرم واسه جوابت}


سلام خواهش میکنم مطالب زیادی در این رابطه هست توی نت که میتونین برای اطلاع کامل بیشتر جستجو کنید ولی اگر بخوام خلاصه و خودمونی بگم یعنی که شما دوران سربازی خودتون رو به عنوان یک کارمند وظیفه و با لباس شخصی توی اداره دولتی و یا سازمان وابسته به سپاه و ارتش با توجه به تخصص خودتون بگذرونین 
یعنی وقتی برگ سبز اعزام به خدمتتون میاد شما با مدرک تخصصی خودتون ( لیسانس و ارشد و یا دکترا یا دیپلم بستگی به تخصص و نیاز اون سازمان داره ) درخواست میدین که من این توانایی رو دارم میتونم برای شما کار کنم و میرید دو ماه آموزشی رو میگذرونید و بعدش میرید توی سازمان خدمت میکنین
مثلا حتما شنیدین فلان فوتبالیست سرباز هست و توی فلان تیم مثلا فجر شهید سپاسی که وابسته به سپاه هست دوران سربازیش رو گذرونده و براشون فوتبال بازی کرده !
یا مثلا مهندسی عمران هست توی پروژه پلسازی یا جاده سازی و ... فعالیت میکرده
کلا شاید حقوقی نداشته باشه ولی از این جهت که یه دوره کارآموزی میتونه باشه و تجربه کار و مهمتر پیدا کردن روابط و آشنا داخل کار خیلی حسن میتونه باشه

----------


## amir1999

> سلام خواهش میکنم مطالب زیادی در این رابطه هست توی نت که میتونین برای اطلاع کامل بیشتر جستجو کنید ولی اگر بخوام خلاصه و خودمونی بگم یعنی که شما دوران سربازی خودتون رو به عنوان یک کارمند وظیفه و با لباس شخصی توی اداره دولتی و یا سازمان وابسته به سپاه و ارتش با توجه به تخصص خودتون بگذرونین 
> یعنی وقتی برگ سبز اعزام به خدمتتون میاد شما با مدرک تخصصی خودتون ( لیسانس و ارشد و یا دکترا یا دیپلم بستگی به تخصص و نیاز اون سازمان داره ) درخواست میدین که من این توانایی رو دارم میتونم برای شما کار کنم و میرید دو ماه آموزشی رو میگذرونید و بعدش میرید توی سازمان خدمت میکنین
> مثلا حتما شنیدین فلان فوتبالیست سرباز هست و توی فلان تیم مثلا فجر شهید سپاسی که وابسته به سپاه هست دوران سربازیش رو گذرونده و براشون فوتبال بازی کرده !
> یا مثلا مهندسی عمران هست توی پروژه پلسازی یا جاده سازی و ... فعالیت میکرده
> کلا شاید حقوقی نداشته باشه ولی از این جهت که یه دوره کارآموزی میتونه باشه و تجربه کار و مهمتر پیدا کردن روابط و آشنا داخل کار خیلی حسن میتونه باشه


میشه از همون جا عضو سپاه شد؟؟؟واسه هوافضاش{آخه از مکانیک میشه رفت به هوافضا}

----------


## MMMMA

بله مطمئنم

----------


## persian_sphinx

> میشه از همون جا عضو سپاه شد؟؟؟واسه هوافضاش{آخه از مکانیک میشه رفت به هوافضا}


سلام توی آموزشی ارتباطی با خارج ندارین و باید از چند ماه قبل از اعزام پیگیری کنین و از دوستان و خانواده هم بخواین که تو دوران آموزشی پیگیری کنن 
شرایطش رو دقیقا نمیدونم امریه رو دوستانم استفاده میکردن تا جایی که میدونم آگهی هم میدن سازمان های دولتی و البته خودتون هم میتونین درخواست بدین که با توجه به نیاز استفاده کنن و بله هر سازمان دولتی میتونه با توجه به سطح مدرکی که نیاز داره لیسانس و ارشد و دکترا بگیره
حالا انشالله تا اون زمان چند سال فرصت دارین فعلا روی هدفتون و درس و دانشگاه متمرکز باشین بهتره

----------


## mohaa_mad

مگه مصاحبه ی فرهنگیان انجام نشد؟!!
هنوز شما تصمیم نگرفتید؟

----------


## amir1999

> مگه مصاحبه ی فرهنگیان انجام نشد؟!!
> هنوز شما تصمیم نگرفتید؟


میخوام سیزدهم برم{واسه جاموندهاست}
میخوام قشنگ فکرامو کنم بعدا برم

----------


## amir1999

> *
> 
> قدیما حین درست بود*


گذشته ها گذشته :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## amir1999

> مگه مصاحبه ی فرهنگیان انجام نشد؟!!
> هنوز شما تصمیم نگرفتید؟


ببخشید یه سوال اگه من مصاحبهی فرهنگیان قبول بشم بعداز اعلام نتایج کنکور میتونم از فرهنگیان انصراف بدم برم به دانشگاه هایی که تو اولویت پایین تر زدم{اینو واسه گزینش رفتم بهم گفتن واسم عجیب بود :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): }

----------


## mohaa_mad

> ببخشید یه سوال اگه من مصاحبهی فرهنگیان قبول بشم بعداز اعلام نتایج کنکور میتونم از فرهنگیان انصراف بدم برم به دانشگاه هایی که تو اولویت پایین تر زدم{اینو واسه گزینش رفتم بهم گفتن واسم عجیب بود}


والا تا اونجایی که من شنیدم اگه قبول بشی باید فرهنگیان بری. نمیشه انصراف داد

----------


## amir1999

> والا تا اونجایی که من شنیدم اگه قبول بشی باید فرهنگیان بری. نمیشه انصراف داد


آره منم اینجوری شنیدم.تو چی کار کردی مصاحبه رفتی؟؟؟چجوری بود؟؟؟مصاحبه قبول نشی دیگه چی قبول میشی؟؟؟

----------


## mohaa_mad

من رشته های تعهدی رو نزدم. خیلی درگیر این بودم که شهید رجایی رو بزنم یا نه ولی به خاطر 8 سال تعهدش انتخاب نکردم. نمیدونم بعدا پشیمون میشم یا نه!! به احتمال زیاد عمران یه دانشگاه متوسط قبول میشم(احتمالا چمران)
تصمیمتو بگیر و دیگه دنبال تغییر دادنش نباش. اگه دغدغه ی شغل داری و میخوای راحت باشی برو دبیری فیزیک. حالا بعدا میتونی شغل دوم داشته باشی یا اینکه کلاس خصوصی بزاری. البته ببین به دبیری علاقه داری یا نه؟ اگ علاقه نداشته باشی یک عمر با درامد کم از زندگی ناراضی هستی.
ولی اگه حاضری خیلی بیشتر تلاش کنی و زحمت بکشی و ریسک کنی برو مکانیک علم و صنعت. طبیعتا مکانیک علم و صنعت جای پیشرفت بیشتری داره و میتونی به اپلای هم فکر کنی.

----------


## amir1999

با کمک دوستان من دیگه دارم میرم علم و صنعت یا امیرکبیر
ازهرکی که کمکم کرد و اطلاعات در اختیارم گذاشت تشکر میکنم
اجرتون با آقا امام حسین(ع) :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Alich_98

> با کمک دوستان من دیگه دارم میرم علم و صنعت یا امیرکبیر
> ازهرکی که کمکم کرد و اطلاعات در اختیارم گذاشت تشکر میکنم
> اجرتون با آقا امام حسین(ع)


سلام. از این صحبت ها حدود چهار سال میگذره و وقت انتخاب رشته ماست. میشه بگید که الان از مکانیک راضی هستید یا نه؟!

----------

